
Apple tells app devs to use IPv6 as it's 1.4 times faster than IPv4 - lladnar
https://www.zdnet.com/article/apple-tells-app-devs-to-use-ipv6-as-its-1-4-times-faster-than-ipv4/#ftag=CAD-03-10abf5f
======
pphysch
Massive-scope metrics like this are one of the positives of highly-managed
ecosystems like Apples. But how transferable are the results vs. being
idiosyncratic of Apple's implementations of network libraries, drivers?

~~~
wmf
It's the network not iOS. If there was that much fat in the iOS IPv4 stack
they would have fixed it by now.

------
cocktailpeanuts
Can someone clarify? does this mean they will assign an IPv6 addresses to
every device, including iPhone?

~~~
p1mrx
The pie chart shows that 46% of Apple devices currently have an IPv6 address,
but among those devices, 43% (20/46) of connections are still using IPv4 due
to limitations on the server side.

In theory, Apple could deploy an IPv6-in-IPv4 VPN to give every device an IPv6
address, but that would make IPv6 slower than IPv4, and the telcos probably
wouldn't be happy about losing their ability to inspect traffic.

